# Hey People!



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

I thought should say hi and introduce myself before posting.Im Adam,ive been weight training for about three months and really injoying it,i thought some of you kind people would be able to point me in the right direction.Look forward to chatting to you guys n girls, lol adzer


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Allo adzer nice to see a nice attitude got a lot of guys who know what they are talking about here.

Stick around and we will put you on the right track and help you with any goals you wish to accomplish.

Splint


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Cheers mate!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey welcome to the site !!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Where about in gods country are you Adzer? I'm in Livingston and train in The Gym at longstone, edinburgh, No Limits Restalrigg, Edinburgh and Venice Physique Bridgeton, Glasgow.

They all have different bits of equipment I like for different body parts.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

www.gasp-uk.com


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Hey extreme im from edinburgh,been training at medowbank(edin),and the university gym at the pleasance(edin) which is open for the public to use as well,but im currently trying to build a home gym as i lack a bit in confidence so i feel i would get a better workout in my own space.


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello mate and Welcome. Like Splinter said there's loads of people on here who know what they are talking about and are willing to help! There's also lots of great content on the site already so using the search button at the top is always worth doing.

Best of luck with the training.


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

welcome board


----------

